# In what state can I qualify for medical marijuana for having Insomnia?



## Mgu20w (Apr 27, 2014)

I been having 
Insomnia for 3 months already. I'm 19 yesterday I try weed for my first time and it helped me go to sleep. My cousin told me that I could get a marijuana card for having insomnia. He has a insomnia as well and a medical weed card. I want a medical marijuana for helping me go to sleep not to get baked or stoned. I just need it so I could go to sleep and eat well. I really don't want to move to California just for weed. I live in Illinois which I don't know if my condition is added to the listed. Please give me states that I could qualify for medical weed for having 
Insomnia. The reason why I don't want to move to calfornia is because it's too Expensive. Please help me.


----------



## FrozenChozen (Jun 19, 2014)

Mgu20w said:


> I been having
> Insomnia for 3 months already. I'm 19 yesterday I try weed for my first time and it helped me go to sleep. My cousin told me that I could get a marijuana card for having insomnia. He has a insomnia as well and a medical weed card. I want a medical marijuana for helping me go to sleep not to get baked or stoned. I just need it so I could go to sleep and eat well. I really don't want to move to California just for weed. I live in Illinois which I don't know if my condition is added to the listed. Please give me states that I could qualify for medical weed for having
> Insomnia. The reason why I don't want to move to calfornia is because it's too Expensive. Please help me.


at 21 in Alaska, (BASICALLY) if you can grow it you can smoke it, its included in your right to privacy. By 2016 we should have recreational retail stores. Its on the ballot for November 2014 up here. I specifically grow one of my strains (varieties) for insomnia, I call it "The Grouch".
also when you say:


Mgu20w said:


> .... a medical weed card.


Or


Mgu20w said:


> medical weed


People automatically see


Mgu20w said:


> I want a medical marijuana for helping me... to get baked or stoned. I just need... weed.


I'm not sure about Illinois law but in Washington, Colorado, and Alaska, MMJ or Recreational MJ is limited to adults 21 and up.


----------



## ILM (Sep 4, 2014)

Ma


----------

